# Advice on Pasta portioning



## napolic (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I hope you are all well and sound.

I am writing to you again to kindly ask you for an advice regarding pasta quantities for a Sweet 16th's Party I am having this week.

There will be approximately 40 teenagers, and 23 adults.

The menu that I am providing is: chicken kebabs; pit beef with all appropriate fixings on a kaiser roll; Caesar salad, and an action Pasta Salad.

The client wants penne and tortellini with Alfredo and Vodka sauces.  My question is how much pasta should I have per person, and how much sauce should I cook?

Also, can I make the pasta in advance?  How much in advance?  I have about half an hour of drive to their location.  I know I can keep the sauces warm in chafer dishes, do I do the same with the Pasta?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You could keep the pasta warm but make sure you toss it in a bit of oil first. Or you could pre mix it or you could make a pasta station to order. You are having a lot of food. Tortellini will sell the least .Penne or Rigatonni the most,  red sauce the  most . 3 Pounds tort is enough .4- 5 lbs penne max. Boys will eat most of pasta. Girls will eat  salad and or sandwich. Forget pasta salad, make a vege salad or tomato, green bean  and red onion  or ,something like that.


----------



## napolic (Jan 4, 2011)

Good Morning Chefedb,

Thank you very much for your reply.  I have to make a correction: it is not a Pasta Salad Station but a Pasta Station!  Too early in the morning and I misspelled it!

I will indeed have a Caesar Salad.  It is a Sweet 16'th's for a girl.  I am not sure how many teenagers girls, but I know that I will have bout 6-7 people vegetarians.  The customer requests was to have an Alfredo Sauce and a Vodka Sauce.  

Can you advise how much sauce should I make?  I have to confess that I have never made a Vodka Sauce.  I was actually searching for a recipe right now.

Once again thank you so much!

C


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Make a Marinara when you saute add vodka . Finish and season the sauce  then put in blender or food mill and puree then add heavy cream,      FoerPasta approx  3 to 4 ounces per person.  Maybe serve some garlic bread for the guys. Enjoy.


----------



## napolic (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Chefdeb,

I will try your recipe tonight having my husband as a guinea pig!  I don't think I will be able to make garlic bread as the site does not have any ovens.

As a matter of fact I will be using two electric woks, that I ordered specially for this event, just to make the show for the Station Pasta!

Once again thank you very much for taking the time to reply.

Have a wonderful evening,

C


----------

